# Log in box MIA?



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tried to log in on the computer and there's no log in box??? Cleared my history/cache (Mozilla) Tried a IE, tried a different computer same thing. There is no log in box to type in user name and password!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 8, 2015)

If you Hover over the top right corner of the page, a Red Box pops up. Clicking on it allows you to Login or open a New Account. Looks like a few details have changed. I am consulting with the All Powerful ones for more details...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmmm, Well that's hard to find!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree that is a tad hidden...


----------



## jcollins (Jul 8, 2015)

i am also not to fond of not being able to click the forum logo to go to the home page when you scroll down any at all... you have to be at the very top of the page for it to be clickable...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 8, 2015)

Ok, I feel better, I thought it was just me and my machine...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

The new format is nice.....


----------



## jcollins (Jul 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> The new format is nice....


I agree... it all looks good and smooth


----------



## cmayna (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe it will help keep those nasty spammers away


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> The new format is nice.....


The only issue I see is that if you are a new person who has never been to the site, finding the registration area will be difficult. Good for spammers I guess, but quite a few real smokers may just breeze on by.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 8, 2015)

They are tweaking the layout but it looks like a few things need to be adjusted. I will let them know that we can't see the login link and I'll see if they can make the logo clickable at all times even if you are the bottom of the page.

Let us know if you see anything else out of the ordinary. Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

The "HOME" button is missing.....


----------



## petewoody (Jul 8, 2015)

The Search function is missing _(Not Search This Thread)


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

Petewoody said:


> The Search function is missing _(Not Search This Thread)




It's invisible to the left of the "whatever" button on the right....    mouse the brown area to the right of the "Smoking-Meat.com" icon...


----------



## jcollins (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## petewoody (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Dave. It is now back in its original position.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2015)

Well the new top secret sign in button didn't hinder the spammers... The spam bots make it impossible to view this place from a phone. Which unfortunately is where I view from 90% of the time.


----------

